# Leggero incarognimento EDIT



## Tebe (12 Agosto 2013)

Ho scritto a Man. Per la sigaretta elettronica. Era la risposta ad una cosa che mi ha chiesto e detto l'altra settimana, prima del picco  geloso global distruzione monto e universo.
Mi sto comportando come se nulla fosse.
Non perchè penso al motel, manco per niente, ma perchè ho voglia di...di...farlo andare fuori una volta per tutte.
Di farlo arrabbiare feroce.
Mi sono svegliata con questa voglia piuttosto creti da quindicenne.
Massì, lo so.
Tutto questo si riferisce ad eoni di pagine fa di sto blog.
Gli uomini come Man li attiro ma poi tentano di imbrigliarmi, non diventando complici con me, ma una sorta di educatori di sto cazzo.
Si nutrono della mia (finta) leggerezza, del mio modo di vedere le cose un po' allegorico, ci stanno bene, si rigenerano ma poi. 
Eccoli lì.
A mettermi sbarre intorno.
Man in qualche modo ha sempre fatto così. 
E con quest'ultima cosa...
Boh, non so nemmeno che sto scrivendo. 
Sono però arrabbiata.
Ancora.
Per una minchiata.
Ma che mi ha infastidito a manetta.

Vado a lavorare va.
Da domani ferie.


fankulo mondo.


Inizio edit

Porca puttana.
Nemmeno ho postato la pagina che mi aveva risposto.
Non ho tempo ora ma...
L'inizio della mail

_Buongiorno a te splendore, e ben svegliata.
Potresti passare mercoledi da me in ufficio? pensa. Sarà deserto. Ho bisogno di cartomizzatori, sono davvero senza.
Non puoi dirmi di no, ho davvero voglia di vederti e bla bla bla

_






Cazzo.
Sesso in ufficio come ai tempi migliori?
Qual'era quella pagina di blog dove ho descritto come una vera pornodiva quel favoloso cunnilungus con anche soffocotto da VERA maestra del pompino global ( altro che la Matraini...tzè)?
Devo andare a cercarla.
Essì.


----------



## Tebe (12 Agosto 2013)

Qualcosa non mi torna. Mmmhhh.Gentile come una serpe Man. Dopo il picco cos ' e' tutta questa gentilezz molto crotala? Non e' che pure lui...come Mattia, dopo il primo momento di guerra nucleare mondo gelosia, si stia eccitando?sono due anni che tento di fare uscire la porcosita' di man. E bastava questo?intanto continua a scrivermi.secco. Gentile. Ruvido. Oh oh...speriamo di essere nei guai


----------



## Guest (12 Agosto 2013)

mmmm...per come lo hai sempre descritto, mi sarei stupita se si fosse riavvicinato in qualche altro modo, tipo chiedendoti scusa per quel suo atteggiamento immotivato da primadonna bizzosa. 
sarà orgoglioso ed egocentrico, ma sa cosa vuole e sa cosa ti piace di lui.


----------



## Tebe (12 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri;bt8924 ha detto:
			
		

> mmmm...per come lo hai sempre descritto, mi sarei stupita se si fosse riavvicinato in qualche altro modo, tipo chiedendoti scusa per quel suo atteggiamento immotivato da primadonna bizzosa.
> sarà orgoglioso ed egocentrico, ma sa cosa vuole e sa cosa ti piace di lui.



e io sono una fagiana in preda all'ormone.:unhappy:


----------



## Alessandra (12 Agosto 2013)

un blog...(e che blog!)... per scatenare gli ormoni sia di Man che di Mattia?
geniale!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Agosto 2013)

Tebe;bt8921 ha detto:
			
		

> Qualcosa non mi torna. Mmmhhh.Gentile come una serpe Man. Dopo il picco cos ' e' tutta questa gentilezz molto crotala? Non e' che pure lui...come Mattia, dopo il primo momento di guerra nucleare mondo gelosia, si stia eccitando?sono due anni che tento di fare uscire la porcosita' di man. E bastava questo?intanto continua a scrivermi.secco. Gentile. Ruvido. Oh oh...speriamo di essere nei guai


vade retro dagli uomini educatori .... apa: Si forse sei nei  guai :mrgreen:


----------

